# Pergolesi Sonatas



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a very early recording of Daniel Barenboim (piano solo) recorded when he was only 14 with an unusual repertoire. I had the vinyl version of this for many years but have only recently started to attempt the pieces myself.

Two of the pieces on the recording are
Pergolesi Sonata in G
Pergolesi Sonata in Bb

I have looked in several places and have only found:
Harpsichord Sonata in A Major
Harpsichord Sonata in D Major
Organ Sonata in F Major

But I can't find the two that Barenboim is playing on this recording anywhere. I know there is a mistake on the CD version of this recording in that the Sonata Op. 17 No. 6 is attributed to JS Bach when it should of course be JC Bach. There are some other interesting pieces on this recording such as the Mendelssohn Capriccio in F# Minor but I can't trace the Pergolesi anywhere.

Does anyone have any ideas? He is obviously playing something, but what?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I got curious, and. searching a bit, found the LP that you are talking about here:
https://www.discogs.com/Daniel-Barenboim-Daniel-Barenboim-Plays/release/11829395

Are you looking for the scores? Apparently some of Pergolesi´s sonatas exist in both versions for keyboard and a for keyboard + another instrument, cf.

"_The present sonata for harpsichord (in A) is the only one known to have been authenticated as being by G.B. Pergolesi. All other keyboard pieces other than his Sonata for organ in F are considered spurious.
Ironically even this piece is actually an arrangement done from the second movement of Pergolesi's violin sonata in G_."
http://imslp.org/wiki/Harpsichord_Sonata_in_A_major,_P.1_(Pergolesi,_Giovanni_Battista)


----------



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pergolesi Sonatas - Barenboim*



joen_cph said:


> I got curious, and. searching a bit, found the LP that you are talking about here:
> https://www.discogs.com/Daniel-Barenboim-Daniel-Barenboim-Plays/release/11829395
> 
> Are you looking for the scores? Apparently some of Pergolesi´s sonatas exist in both versions for keyboard and a for keyboard + another instrument, cf.
> ...


Yes the LP you have found is the correct one. It has been re-released as a CD however in the CD the JC Bach Sonata is incorrectly assigned to JS Bach. Yes i am trying to locate the piano scores - spurious or otherwise. I listened to them on the LP so many times that they are so familiar to me and I really enjoyed learning the JC Bach Sonata.

Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pwhs said:


> Yes the LP you have found is the correct one. It has been re-released as a CD however in the CD the JC Bach Sonata is incorrectly assigned to JS Bach. Yes i am trying to locate the piano scores - spurious or otherwise. I listened to them on the LP so many times that they are so familiar to me and I really enjoyed learning the JC Bach Sonata.
> 
> Thanks


Presto UK has a huge stock sheet music, did you look there?


----------



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pergolesi Sonatas - Barenboim*



Rogerx said:


> Presto UK has a huge stock sheet music, did you look there?


Yes Presto had a huge anthology of Baroque Music that contained a Pergolesi Sonata - but didn't specify which one, and MusicRoom.com plus a few archives. I now have a theory at least, that the Pergolesi Sonatas that Daniel Barenboim plays are possibly transcriptions of Trio Sonatas originally thought to be by Pergolesi but are now thought to be by Domenico Gallo. There were 12 of these and they included a Sonata in G and Bb - but I can only find versions for string trio.


----------

